# CI de Luces Secuenciales (4 Focos)



## guskavo (May 22, 2007)

Salu2 a todos
soy nuevo aqui!

Ojala me pudieran ayudar
Tengo una caja de Luces Secuenciales de 4 Focos que me regalo mi hermano,  por error hice corto y uno de los CI se quemo y lamentablemente no se que valor tenga ya que esta tallado para que este valor no sea visible

Abra forma de saber el numero del CI ?
O alguien tiene el diagrama de algunas Luces Secuenciales de 4 Focos ?

¡De Antemano Gracias!


----------



## Apollo (May 23, 2007)

Hola guskavo:

Normalmente para este tipo de circuitos se utilizan el integrado 4017, es el integrado con 16 pines, y el pequeño de 8 pines normalmente es el 555.

Cuando bajes las hojas de datos de estos links puedes comprobar si la conexión es similar a lo que indican.

*Checa las conexiones del chip de 16 pines (4017):*

*Alimentación *(VDD) Pin 16.
*Tierra *(VSS) Pin 8.
*Señal de reloj* (Clock) iría conectada al pin 3 del chip pequeño (555)
Los diodos (parecen ser 9) que tienes para controlar las salidas, pueden ir conectados a las *salidas del 4017* Pines 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 9, 10.
*Reset* Pin 15, podría estar conectado en la última salida del 4017 (pin 11), para reinicar la secuencia.

*Checa las conexiones del chip de 8 pines (555):*
Esta es la configuración básica del 555 (busca la forma astable).

Es muy probable que sean estos dos chips.

Espero y te sea útil esta información.

Saludos al foro


----------



## guskavo (May 23, 2007)

Pues muchas gracias   al parecer si es el CD4017 ya que coincide en los datos que me dices...

Si pensaba en el 555 pero en el 4017 jamas, ya que mis conocimientos son minimos

Se agradecee mucho


----------



## christian_f (Jul 1, 2008)

Si podes pone el esque ma, que
lo quiero copiar
gracias
cvapz que este post no lo veas mas
= hago la prueba
gracias


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 2, 2008)

chirstian, te paso ese circuito, lo unico que tenes que cambiar es el transistor por el 555. el circuito lo probe en livewire y funca bien, aparte el circuito es simple, saludos  


http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/ilum/sec5ch2e/index.htm


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 2, 2008)

por las dudas aclaro, de este circuito tenes que sacar todo, no solamente el transistor, sino tambien resistencias y demas y colocar el 555 con sus componentes asociados


----------



## allnighter69 (Jun 19, 2009)

Pregunta a la respetable comunidad, el oscilador lo puedo prescindir y en vez del mismo conectarle la fuente de señal(musica) desde un pre-amplificador con un diodo acoplado?


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 19, 2009)

Hola.
Busca el LM3915, es el CI que hace lo que deseas.

Chao.
elaficioando.


----------



## allnighter69 (Jun 19, 2009)

muchas gracias ELaficionado pero yo me refería a las lamparas con el 4017 y usar la señal de musica, no se, tal vez con un filtro pasa bajos o algo asi, para aplicarla al 4017 y un diodo para pasar solo 1 semiciclo y activar las lamparas controladas por los tics segun pablin.com.ar(el circuito arriba mencionado)


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 19, 2009)

Hola.
Lo que dices es posible, pero el 4017 trabaja en función a la frecuencia, en frecuencias mayores a 160Hz  todos los LEDs parecerán que están encendidos. Pero nada te impide probar, sólo debes asegurate que la señal rectificada que ingresa a la entrada de reloj no supere el Vcc de 4017.

Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jun 19, 2009)

Puedes hacer un detector de picos y a traves de un comparador y un filtro pasabajos decidir que frecuencias bas a dejar pasar y asi obtener una señal de reloj obtima para hacer funcionar tus lamparas.

Lo mas optimo seria con frecuencias bajas, por ejemplo para el trance o dance que por cada golpe del bajo haga el cambio de lampara.

Saludos.


----------



## allnighter69 (Jun 19, 2009)

Ok ElAficionado pero digo es lo mismo con lamparas(no con leds)


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jun 19, 2009)

Tambien puedes usar el LM3915 y tomar la señal de reloj de una de las salidas a led.


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 19, 2009)

Hola 
Cuando dije LED me refería a lo que se enciende ya se LED. foco o bombilla o lampara, es decir, la fuente de luz.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

